# To stop breeding



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have Dwarf Parrots that do not seem to want to stop breeding as well as albino plecoes. I 've heard that buffering up the hardness and upping the temp will help with this, My question is how much + on hardness and + temp? They need a break and so do I! Hoping some can help me on this.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

How hard is the water currently? It will slow them down for sure if not stop them. Hardness of around 6 or 7 will likely work for both GH and KH.


----------

